# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Cần giúp đỡ về em spinder Xấu số

## Tuancoi

Tình hình là em spinder 2.2kw mới ken của mình bị xì khói,  trước khi gửi cho bác luyến quấn lại vòng dây thì bố già có tò mò mở em nó ra khám phá,  vô tình làm hỏng con ốc hãm ổ bi phía sau đuôi trục. Con đai ốc M15x0.8 ren ngược.  Tìm mua ko ra, chế cũng ko có máy tiện, đành nhờ anh em nào có mấy tiện hoặc có con đai ốc giúp đỡ. Thanks!

----------


## Tuancoi

Muốn sửa lại cái tiểu đề viết sai lỗi chính tả mà chẳn đc." Cần giúp đỡ về em spinder Xấu số "

----------


## Tuancoi

Vậy là ko ai giúp được mình rùi!  :Confused:

----------


## katerman

Kiếm thợ tiện nào tay nghề cứng gần đó dớt lại. chứ anh em ở xa phí ship đi ship lại quá tiền công.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Vậy là ko ai giúp được mình rùi!


Đưa tui làm giùm cho phí gưi bác chịu, mà phải có mẫu thử chứ cái đồ tq tiêu chuẩn thường thấp lắm

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## CKD

Thấy cái trục sao lại có dấu khoan thế nhỉ  :Smile:

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## GORLAK

> Thấy cái trục sao lại có dấu khoan thế nhỉ


Chắc nghĩ nó kẹt nên khoan phá đó bác, giờ phá nó thiệt luôn

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Nam CNC

khoan lên cốt roto , sau này ráp lại được mà nó rung thì cân bằng lại còn tốn tiền hơn mua con mới.... không lẽ mua cả cuộn dây và lõi mới luôn ta , đau bụng thiệt.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## anhthai20121991

cho e hỏi có bác nào nhận quấn lại spin 800w ko và giá như thế nào ạ

----------


## Luyến

> khoan lên cốt roto , sau này ráp lại được mà nó rung thì cân bằng lại còn tốn tiền hơn mua con mới.... không lẽ mua cả cuộn dây và lõi mới luôn ta , đau bụng thiệt.


Spindle trung quốc em thấy có 2 dạng. Con ốc của bác chủ là ốc ren trong, Ốc M15 ren 0,8mm. Bác chủ có gọi ra em hỏi nhưng em ko có em nghĩ bác chủ chạy ngay ra xưởng tiện nào bẩu họ tiện 1 cái cho nhanh ( khoảng 50k ) chờ đợi làm gì rồi lại mất cơ hội làm ăn.

----------

Tuancoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

> cho e hỏi có bác nào nhận quấn lại spin 800w ko và giá như thế nào ạ


Nhà em quấn lại nhé bác giá 450k/cái thay bi tính thêm ah. Nhưng mà bây giờ cuối năm rồi em ko nhận hàng nữa ah.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Nhà em quấn lại nhé bác giá 450k/cái thay bi tính thêm ah. Nhưng mà bây giờ cuối năm rồi em ko nhận hàng nữa ah.


ok.qua tết em liên lạc với anh

----------


## Tuancoi

> Đưa tui làm giùm cho phí gưi bác chịu, mà phải có mẫu thử chứ cái đồ tq tiêu chuẩn thường thấp lắm


Cam ơn bác.  Bác cho em xin số đt để liền lạc ạ.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Spindle trung quốc em thấy có 2 dạng. Con ốc của bác chủ là ốc ren trong, Ốc M15 ren 0,8mm. Bác chủ có gọi ra em hỏi nhưng em ko có em nghĩ bác chủ chạy ngay ra xưởng tiện nào bẩu họ tiện 1 cái cho nhanh ( khoảng 50k ) chờ đợi làm gì rồi lại mất cơ hội làm ăn.


Ở chổ mình máy thì cũ kỹ,  thợ thì chém gió như bão mà gặp cái khó thì bỏ qua. Nói gia công cho 1 cái thì ko làm nói xếp nhông mệt!

----------


## Tuancoi

Vẫn chưa mua đc em ốc đuôi spindle M15x0.8 ren ngược. CÓ bác nào giúp đc em ko ạ?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Đưa tui làm giùm cho phí gưi bác chịu, mà phải có mẫu thử chứ cái đồ tq tiêu chuẩn thường thấp lắm


Bác cho em xin lại số điện thoại nhé

----------


## phuocviet346

Bác nói thẳng bên chỗ tiện là trả chi phí cao xíu luôn là ok ah, bác chứ nhiều lúc bác đưa cái chút ét vậy thì thợ làm tính thời gian sắp nhông và mài dao tiện nửa xong thì tính giá thế nào, tính thấp thì không được mà cao tjif bị chửi ắn giá cắt cổ.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác nói thẳng bên chỗ tiện là trả chi phí cao xíu luôn là ok ah, bác chứ nhiều lúc bác đưa cái chút ét vậy thì thợ làm tính thời gian sắp nhông và mài dao tiện nửa xong thì tính giá thế nào, tính thấp thì không được mà cao tjif bị chửi ắn giá cắt cổ.


Mình cũng đã thử nhờ vài chỗ rùi bạn, có chỗ nhiệt tình giúp  nhưng 1 là họ không làm được do tính năng máy móc,  thiếu dao cụ, 2 là do họ thấy khó lấy tiền như bạn nói. Theo mình nếu gặp người có máy tiện và dao cụ hợp lý sẽ giải quết vấn đề này trong 15-20 phút với giá như bác luyến 50k là ok cho 1 con ốc. Nếu ko đc nữa chắc phải nghĩ đến chuyện mua hẳn 1 con spindle hỏng có con ốc này quá!

----------


## phuocviet346

> Mình cũng đã thử nhờ vài chỗ rùi bạn, có chỗ nhiệt tình giúp  nhưng 1 là họ không làm được do tính năng máy móc,  thiếu dao cụ, 2 là do họ thấy khó lấy tiền như bạn nói. Theo mình nếu gặp người có máy tiện và dao cụ hợp lý sẽ giải quết vấn đề này trong 15-20 phút với giá như bác luyến 50k là ok cho 1 con ốc. Nếu ko đc nữa chắc phải nghĩ đến chuyện mua hẳn 1 con spindle hỏng có con ốc này quá!


Bác ở tận Đà Nẵng chứ SG đem qua xưởng em giúp bác 1 vé rồi.

----------

